
John McAfee Is Missing - soulofmischief
https://twitter.com/officialmcafee/status/1153729707160068096
======
gvb
I searched for John McAfee boat to get some background on his latest stunt:

"John McAfee is running from U.S. authorities – and running for President. On
a boat."

[https://www.foxnews.com/tech/john-mcafee-is-running-from-
u-s...](https://www.foxnews.com/tech/john-mcafee-is-running-from-u-s-
authorities-and-running-for-president-on-a-boat)

~~~
g00s3_caLL_x2
He gives a good interview on the Bad Crypto Podcast and explains his reasoning
for why he's going this> He's had 3 interviews with them, and it's on the the
most current.

Episode # 281
[https://badcryptopodcast.com/2019/07/01/mcafee-281/](https://badcryptopodcast.com/2019/07/01/mcafee-281/)

 __I 'm not trying to peddle their wares, I just find McAfee to be quite
interesting! __

------
alttab
Deadman switch or GTFO. In all honesty though it's hard to trust what that
guys says.

------
rasz
From EVE Online player perspective this looks like run of the mill scam.
Clickbaity story ending with:

"Click this — official link to get free BTC

Click this — official link to get free ETH

Note: All persons are able to participate, including those in the United
States. The competion will last until all the 5,000 BTC and 10,000 ETH are
airdropped. If you are late, your BTC and ETH will be instantly refunded."

refunded? and I though it was a giveaway? oh, you mean the classic send me X
and ill double it scam?

>To verify your address, just send from 0.1 to 5 BTC to the address below and
get from 1 to 50 BTC back!

even better, 10x the return folks!

>+BONUS: If you send 20 ETH or more, you return amount is doubled!

It's free real estate, Jim.

~~~
lm28469
Look closer, it's not his account. The same thing happens with Musk all the
time.

~~~
soulofmischief
Pretty sure it is "his" account. Not necessarily managed just by him.

[https://www.cnet.com/news/john-mcafee-believed-to-have-
been-...](https://www.cnet.com/news/john-mcafee-believed-to-have-been-
detained/)

~~~
woah
The scammer account is @KristaAguirre15. You’ve been fooled because they
changed the emoji to his.

~~~
soulofmischief
I wouldn't say I was fooled by it. That account only posted that scam portion
of the thread, the actual thread is the real account. I was just confused
about what OP meant.

------
brador
“If John misses his next check-in, events will be set into motion that I
cannot prevent once they have begun. John has secreted data with individuals
across the world. I know neither their identities or locations. They will
release their payloads if John goes missing.”

Isn’t this technically blackmail?

~~~
whenchamenia
Is it blackmail if you are kidnapped? A deadmans switch seems logical for a
guy like mcafee.

------
dfansteel
There's a really excellent podcast on McAfee available
[https://www.behindthebastards.com/podcasts/part-one-john-
mca...](https://www.behindthebastards.com/podcasts/part-one-john-mcafee-is-
not-funny-anymore.htm)

------
lm28469
I mean, when you see his other tweets ...

[https://twitter.com/officialmcafee/status/115224093101546291...](https://twitter.com/officialmcafee/status/1152240931015462914)

~~~
soulofmischief
Yeah I saw that and was just like, well if they're looking for you bud then
you just gave them all they needed. It got a chuckle out of me all the same.

------
0xEA
Please take this down. Load page with fresh cookies. It’s a scam.

~~~
soulofmischief
I hadn't noticed the part at the very bottom the first time I'd read it. Idk I
definitely wouldn't participate in whatever that's about.

If you know of a better source of information about McAfee's disappearance
other than his official twitter, I'm all ears.

